# Stowa Seatime Prodiver Review



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

One thing I have been surprised to see is that there is a scarcity of reviews for the Stowa Seatime Prodiver. Given Stowa's prestige, and the fact that this watch sits at the top of their line of dive watches, I would have expected more to be written on this model. It is perhaps this fact that has emboldened me to venture a review of this intriguing diver's watch.

Comfort:
My curse is that I expect my watches to be comfortable while at the same time I have a particular attraction to dive watches. These watches often are not the lightest, slimmest or frankly most comfortable on the wrist. Perhaps this is because when you are underwater, there is wetsuit between the watch and your skin, so what does it matter? Whatever the case, while I have enjoyed the practicality and cost/value ratio of the Seiko divers (Monster, Samurai, 007) they all have comfort issues for me. This is one thing that has pleasantly surprised me about the Prodiver. It is exceedingly balanced and comfortable on it's metal bracelet. Given it's dimensions and weight, this is quite an accomplishment!



















Legibility:
The legibility of the dial is nothing short of supreme. The conspicuous minute hand and well laid out markers make the time immediately register when you glance at the watch. The slightly domed crystal magnify the dial underwater. The design of the dial at first seems simple (gracefully so). However, the more I study it, the more I notice how intricately its elements are woven together. What I find holds the dial together aesthetically is the theme of repeating circles (I count 22 circles on the dial) and dashes. Shapes intersect and cross gracefully, perhaps my favorite feature being the lume circle on the second hand that glides perfectly balanced along the white circle that frames the inner portion of the dial. At night, the lume dashes dissipate at their edges (a function of how the lume is applied in a mound) and recede at their outer ends into a lume dot, which reflects off the inner wall of the steel case. This creates a bubbly, underwater effect that is enchanting, not to mention entirely appropriate for a dive watch. I wish I could provide a good lume shot, but you will have to see it in person to appreciate it. And finally, Stowa's insignia sets the standard for class.










Accuracy:
This watch houses the basic ETA 2824-2 swiss movement, which is well respected for its reliability and accuracy. Though this watch doesn't have the COSC certification (which you can specify as an option when you purchase from Stowa), it runs -2.5 seconds slow a day. Needless to say, I am quite pleased with its accuracy.

Reliability/Toughness:
The Prodiver houses a highly respected swiss ETA movement, domed 3.7mm thick sapphire crystal (which after six months of non-delicate use doesn't have a single tiny scratch), stainless steel case, screw-down crown and solid screw-down case back with a depth rating of 1000m. This watch is built for action, and is well suited to someone who has no desire to baby his watch and leave it behind any time he goes out to have fun in the sun (or whatever). A neat diver's feature - it also has a swiss made helium release valve (the same found in many higher end dive watches) that protects the watch from damage caused by helium pressure build up (which can happen on deep dives). It also looks cool.










Lume:
I already mentioned the beautiful "underwater" aesthetic effect of the lume on this watch. When talking about brightness, I have to compare it to my Seiko monster, which is famous for it's bright lume. I have to say it equals if not exceeds even my Seiko monster for longevity, if not for initial brightness. At 6am in the morning when it is still completely dark I can easily read the dial as it continues to glow a more pale white color after the initial bright green has had 8 hours to relax. If the Seiko lume is in fact technically as bright, because the dial is not as easily readable because of how the lume is applied to the hour and minute hands, the Prodiver remains the most legible, and thus seemingly bright. Whatever the case, no one will be found wanting for lume with this watch - it is top tier.

Aesthetics:
The design of the case and bracelet flow together quite well. From a quality standpoint, there is an unusually perfect fit from the solid bracelet end link to the case. There is literally no play at all, and yet when you are putting the bracelet on to the case, on it slides in place easily. This is extremely precise crafting, which is no surprise since it is manufactured in Germany. Regarding the design, it is a style all its own. It has a simplicity about it that is rugged but very graceful. You will find yourself thinking about how classy the watch looks without realizing you are thinking about how the watch looks, if that makes any sense. In otherwords, it doesn't scream at you with its design. I like this about it, and I believe this fact will enable the Prodiver to remain unique and appealing even as trends in watch design change.










Finally, Stowa offers many options for bezels and dials, so you can customize this piece to fit your preferences. This watch also comes with a comfortable and attractive natural rubber band (though I find the bracelet balances the watch better both in weight and design). Stowa also offers a 2 year warranty that is transferable, and Jorg Schauer (the owner) is famous for his above and beyond customer service.

In conclusion, do I like this watch? YES. Do I love it? Nah, it's just a watch. But I do like wearing it while I spend time with people I love. How's that?

The extra rubber strap:









Isn't that crown insignia beautiful?









Here's the solid case it comes packaged in:









Here's the case back (sorry for the dust):









One PS - note that the bracelet to case screw pin only unscrews on the shorter screw side, and not the longer pin side (though they both have screw heads and are impossible to differentiate until your try to turn them). Attempting to unscrew the pin side can cause frustration and damage. See pic (no worries, it still works and I can contact Stowa for replacements if necessary):


----------



## CBM_DOC (Feb 26, 2006)

*Thanks for doing a nice Review*

Good review, great pics, beautiful watch. Thanks for sharing.

Regards,

Dave b-)


----------



## Fadamaque (Jan 6, 2008)

Great review, interesting to read! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting here too.Appreciated.


----------



## Donald (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

One thing I've noticed about the dial is whether or not the diameter of the inner circle and the whole dial diameter is in a ratio of 1 to 1.618 or phi.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Very interesting review.
Maybe Jorg would like to comment on the phi factor?

Erik_H


----------



## cosmic2000 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great review - very comprehensive and with lovely close up photos. If I ever get around to buying a dive watch, it will be that one for sure.


----------



## Ax (Feb 3, 2007)

Great post & nice pics!

I got mine, black, Monday and damn, compared to my other watches its a tank! The DA36 feels lite a little sissy now. ;-)










Cheers,


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

Ax said:


> Great post & nice pics!
> 
> I got mine, black, Monday and damn, compared to my other watches its a tank! The DA36 feels lite a little sissy now. ;-)
> 
> ...


Ax, excellent bezel choice...I think if I get another bezel down the road it will be that one.


----------

